# Cheap Library



## Stockton Bill (Sep 30, 2004)

Stockton, Ca. has a store run by the Stockton Library. It sells used, donated books, magazines and records. I have found it to be a great source for reference books on DIY, How-to, and woodworking.
Books and magazines range from $3.00 down to $0.50. Hard to beat that price.
Check out your library and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks much stockton bill for the information.


----------

